# Best Car For 6-10K - needs to carry 4 to 5 adults



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi car guru's -

I was wondering if you could tell me your opinions on the best second hand car to buy for between 6 to 10 thousand pounds. I would prefer to have a diesel. The car would normally carry up to 4 adults - but would sometimes be required to carry 5 adults.

Cheers,
phoTToniq.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Golf GT Tdi 5Dr....for that sort of money you would be looking at 110 or 115 flavour...not the 130 or 150 :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A black Cab.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Vauxhall Omega...

Cheap and reliable. I have a Vectra as my sensible car and whilst being knocked for being a very boring car (it is) I got a car that was Â£23k new for Â£4.5k.

And it was only a 4 1/2 year old one...

Its fine four up but wouldn't fancy 5 for a long run.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Mondeo Zetec. Cheap as anything, and not a bad car. Honest.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

If you're brave, what about an M- or N-plate A8? I've seen these at around Â£8500, and if you make sure the mileage is below 100,000 miles you can get an Audi warranty for it. (You can still get the warranty with >100k, but the claim limit is Â£1000 which doesn't go far on an A8).


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Honda Civic.

The future father-in-law drives one. I hate them to bits, but they've got stacks of room.

If you buy a year old civic, you're only likely to lose Â£3-4K over the following three years according to auto express.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To be honest, to be able to carry five adults you're looking a big family cars or executives.

Passats are quite roomy in the back for their size and petrol saloons are the cheapest variants with Diesel Estates hard to come by and commanding premiums.

BMW:-X 5 Series is another possible. Â

But the Vauxhall Omega would get my vote. Â Cheap to buy and service, and, like Paul says, you get a lot of car for your money since someone else has taken the hit on the depreciation. Â And I also happen to think they're a good looking car. Absolutely no kudos though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or a nice Ford Transit with seats in it


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Passat TDi Sport, saloon or estate. Should get a 115PD model, maybe even 130 for that kind of money.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Have to be honest - I had not even considered an Omega. I looked them up on autotrader and you are right - they are stonking value for money!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I was at Manheim today...

00(X) Omega Elite 2.6 V6 fully loaded with leather
32k miles
Â£8k

or at the other end of the scale
97(R) Omega 2.0GLS Est
117k miles
Â£1750 prov

Both of the above were Autos, and obviously loads of middle ground stuff too for around Â£5k


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

That sounds AMAZING value - only problem is that I would not have the bottle to buy at an auction.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You wouldn't have too many probs with cars such as those...both were one owner company vehicles with full history.

If you go to an Auction, its worth going to one of the 'Branded' sales such as Leaseplan, Autolease etc

All of the vehicles will be one owner and have been fully maintained by the lease/contract hire company.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Most people I know mash up their company cars big style! Â They never let the engine warm up etc. Â Do you think ex-company cars are ok to buy?

Also - on the Manheim website it says,

"Manheim wholesale auctions are for registered
automobile dealers only - closed to the public."

Are you a car dealer?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

;D

Around 60% of used cars on forecourts are ex company cars!

Search:All makes, All models, Any Year, Any Mileage, Any Auction, Any Consignor

View Order Lot No. Description Colour Miles (mi) Price 
93 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS MOONLAND / GREY 19,646 Â£9,500 
94 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS BAMBOO GREEN / GREY 21,347 Â£9,500 
95 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.6 LS 16V PRESTIGE BLUE / GREY 15,411 Â£6,950 
96 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 SRI STAR SILVER / BLACK 7,172 Â£8,400 
97 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 CDX MIDNIGHT BLACK / GREY 30,228 Â£7,900 
98 2002 VAUXHALL CORSA 1.0 12V ELEGANCE STAR SILVER / BLACK 20,356 Â£5,900 
99 2002 VAUXHALL CORSA 1.0 12V ELEGANCE STAR SILVER / BLACK 19,667 Â£5,900 
100 2002 VAUXHALL OMEGA 2.2 16V CD BLACK SAPPHIRE / GREY 22,489 Â£9,900 
102 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS MOONLAND / GREY 15,717 Â£7,000 
103 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS NOCTURNO BLUE / GREY 14,428 Â£7,000 
104 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS MOONLAND / GREY 15,226 Â£7,000 
105 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS MOONLAND / GREY 14,761 Â£7,000 
107 2002 VAUXHALL CORSA 1.0 12V ELEGANCE BREEZE BLUE / BIEGE 19,496 Â£5,900 
108 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.8 16V ELEGANCE STAR SILVER / GREY 19,081 Â£8,000 
109 2002 VAUXHALL VECRTA 2.2 ELEGANCE MOONLAND / GREY 23,537 Â£10,700

Select Another PageHomeMembers- Auction LocationsGuestsSubscribe GO

23 2002 FORD MONDEO 2.0 ZETEC JUICE GREEN / BEIGE 16,201 Â£9,200 
25 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 1.8 LS SILVER / BLACK 19,034 Â£7,900 
26 2001 HONDA CIVIC 1.4 S GREEN MET / GREY 15,668 Â£7,000 
27 2002 VAUXHALL VECTRA 2.2 SRI MAROON MET / BLACK 25,547 Â£8,600 
29 2001 FORD FOCUS 1.8 LX PEPPER RED / BLACK 29,279 Â£7,100 
30 2001 FORD MONDEO 1.8 LX GREEN MET / BLACK 38,006 Â£7,200 
32 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.6 SXI BLACK MET / BLACK 22,262 Â£7,600 
33 2002 NISSAN TERRANO 2.7 TD SPORT SILVER / BLACK 26,192 Â£14,800 
34 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.6 LS JADE / BIEGE 22,589 Â£6,400 
35 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.6 SXI PRESTIGE BLUE / GREY 17,753 Â£7,500 
36 2002 VAUXHALL ASTRA 1.6 LS PRESTIGE BLUE / GREY 24,050 Â£6,450

These prices are off the 'Cyberlot' you would normally expect cars going through the auction hall to go for considerably less than this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

VW Passat !

sure the Omega is big & cheap........... but 'realiability' and those VW's don't actually cost so much !

although if you pick up a Vauxhall at the prices NickP is quoting then sod the VW


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Vauxhall parts are as cheap as any - far cheaper than VAG, and you need to consider that when buying a high miler.

Check out new engine, gearbox, clutch, exhaust, brakes prices before you buy.

Omega or Vectra sounds fav. I had them all in my repping days - never had any problems and of course I abused them but ex fleet FSH takes care of that.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

The Omega is used by virtually all the Police forces and they don't buy anything that is unreliable - remember the Omega is built in Germany.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

NickP - are you a dealer and do you have to be a dealer to go to the auction because that is what I thought the website said.

If you are a dealer is there any chance that I can come down to an auction with you?

Cheers,
phoTToniq


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes I do have 'dealer' status 

You are more than welcome to come down to the auctions with me, private individuals are welcome.

If you bid on anything you need to pay a 500 deposit on the fall of the hammer and then the balance when you collect the vehicle (needs to be within 5 working days)

I can get pre-sale lists around 3 days before the auctions, so if you tell me exactly what you want to go for I can keep an eye out for you.

I use Manheim at Frating, which is one of the biggest in the country and is only around 15 miles away from me in Colchester.

Let me know what you think..

Nick


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

NickP - Thanks mate  I won't be buying the car for a while yet but I will IM you when I am ready to buy it.

Thanks again - 
phoTToniq


----------

